# McGrady takes a shot at Yao



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

During an interview with SportsRadio610 McGrady blamed his 1-11 shooting performance on Yao, saying he didn't expect to get double teams with Yao on the team and that Yao hasn't been a factor lately.

I can't say I disagree with McGrady, but as a superstar you can never blame a 1 FG performance on your teammates. Buckner pretty much shut McGrady down, and he won't accept it. It's not like we haven't seen this from McGrady before... pointing fingers gets you nowhere, this team is really struggling right now and making Rocket fans cringe, but saying it wasn't my fault isn't going to help matters.

I had to visit family for thanksgiving so I didn't get to watch Yao play like crap the past couple of games. Could anyone fill me in on whats been going wrong? I'm guessing Okur was too agile for him to guard on defense, but offensively he has no excuses. 17 points in 2 games is terrible.

On a positive note, it looks like Sura played well tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh crap... well at least we know Yao's the type of guy that would take this kinda comment positively. But yah like u said, Tracy "I can't shoot anymore" McGrady should be looking at fixing his own game than to blame on Yao.

I have no idea what's wrong w/ Yao, or the entire team. I would like some answers also...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And it so it begins. Yao will be blamed soon enough. :no:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lots of Houston Chronicle Articles with lots of finger pointing:

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2921427



> "My game right now, I'm so hesitant on the offense end and I can't get into a rhythm right now," McGrady said. "I don't know what it is. I really don't feel in sync on the basketball court right now. I have hesitation in my game right now. I can't get into the flow at all."


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2921748



> The biggest fallacy in the NBA is that just because Yao is the two-time leading vote-getter in All Star balloting, it means he's among the best two or three big men in the game.
> 
> He's not. He wasn't even one of the top three big men on the floor Saturday against the Nuggets, consistently getting outplayed by Denver's Marcus Camby and Kenyon Martin and even Weatherspoon.


Yao really does deserve the blame though. He should be a superstar in this league, and he's capable of being one. But he haven't been stepping up at all...


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Im starting to think that Tracy McGrady is the poison that killed the Magic last year...not the rest of his team. This guy is incredibly talented but has no idea how to win. If he's *****ing about how one of his teammates caused his poor performance on court...he's kidding himself! 

Tracy McGrady needs to grow up and do his talent justice. Otherwise...he will one day leave this league without a single bit of silver ware. He really is becoming a loser!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy, McGrady sure is gaining respect througout the league as a team player.  



Shut up and play some ball T-Mac. Take some blame for goodness sakes. It's always his back, zone defense, lack of good teammates, Yao Ming, his shoe came un-tied....yada yada yada. If McGrady is one of the best players in the league, he'll put this team on his back and take them to the playoffs. If he's a selfish teammate who refuses any blame, he'll sink with the Rockets ship. 



It's getting harder and harder to make a case for T-Mac over Kobe these days.


----------



## Amare 320 (Nov 22, 2004)

this will be a long season for the rockets's and t-mac


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

[email protected] Cry-mac, Although Yao has been playing like a WNBA player, tmac should keep his mouth shut! 

I predict after a few more losses, Tmac and JVG will clash publicly during a game :laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

T-Mac is right to blame Yao. I fully support Tracy on this matter. Yao sucks this season, he is so damn inconsistant. Tracy McGrady should be let free and play his game. You can tell if you watch the games he is hesitant and he just isn't himself. Unleash the beast Van Gundy! That fool of coach has no idea how an offense should be run.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Lots of Houston Chronicle Articles with lots of finger pointing:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2921427
> ...





> Quit fooling yourselves, Yao fans. This is his third season.
> 
> No more excuses, deferring to international niceties or waiting and hoping for Yao to become a night-in, night-out dominator just because he's 7-6 and a heck of a nice man.


well,frankly,Yao never failed to disappoint us since his first year in NBA.just get used to it,don't expect too much from him,then u will feel better.:sigh: 
BTW,i just feel he will explode in the next game,according to "Yao law"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Rockets through 15 games (tied with the Mavs for the most) are avg. 87.7 ppg, which is good for 29th best in the NBA, just ahead of New Jersey.

They are tied for 18th in FG% (with Sacramento and Dallas no less) at 43.3% and yet their scoring less than 10 points a game than both teams.

So from this I must conclude that Van Gundy is limiting the possessions for his team, which is bringing everyone's rhythm and numbers down. 

There is no excuse for a team that has Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming on it, to be the 2nd to worst team in the NBA in scoring. That's pathetic. :no:


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

T-mac is right. He was just tellin the truth. I knew this would happen sooner or later. I dont know what he was thinking coming to Houston to play with the so-called "Dominant center" in the NBA. Im getting sick and tired of Yao, playing like the worst player in the NBA, OH WAIT, he is. That trade never should of happen. It wasnt Francis' fault, it was our stupid coach JVG. He should of let Francis run the team, not Mr. inconsistant! Please trade Yao for someone who can get rebounds, block shots, and plays hard every game consistantly


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

tracy may have told the "truth" but that doesnt make it right. words like that can be a chemestry killer. Franchise, its ok to be a yao basher, but your the type to jump on every little negative detail, and never give that player a chance to redeem himself. in other words, your a hater.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Please trade Yao for someone who can get rebounds, block shots, and plays hard every game consistantly


so who is in ur mind now?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

This is the way McGrady is, he speaks the truth and sometimes it hurts. Yeah sometimes according to alot of people, these are things he shouldent say, but then again, all he is doing is speaking the truth, so if he knows that saying stuff like this could mean chemistry problems, I'm sure he is ready to deal with whatever flack he gets for his comments

Yao has been as big of a problem on this team as McGrady has, but I think the person most to blame for the teams underacheiving is JVG. He just isnt coaching this duo and this team the right way, it's just all screwed up. McGrady is being way too unselfish and needs to take over on offense alot more like he did in his Orlando days, but what he needs to do more is drive to the basket. If his jumpshot isnt falling, drive t the basket and draw some fouls or dish the ball out to Yao right in the paint

I think it's about time that someone comes out and says something that could cause problems, maybe it could just be a spark for Yao, who knows


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>On Thre3</b>!
> tracy may have told the "truth" but that doesnt make it right. words like that can be a chemestry killer. Franchise, its ok to be a yao basher, but your the type to jump on every little negative detail, and never give that player a chance to redeem himself. in other words, your a hater.


I gave him plenty of chances this season, and so far, hes let me and other rockets fans down. He just doesnt play hard EVERY game..


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> I gave him plenty of chances this season, and so far, hes let me and other rockets fans down. He just doesnt play hard EVERY game..


Who would you trade Yao for?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I haven't caught much Houston games this year, but knowing how a JVG team is run, I figured T-Mac would be less productive this year because of the more structured offense...

However, blaming Yao just going to lower his star even further. T-Mac will pick it up eventually, he's too good of a player

BTW...are both players near 100% healthy cause I remember the third game of the season when Houston played Toronto and, Yao had a below average game, but they said he was a about 30%?


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> 
> 
> Who would you trade Yao for?


Honestly, I would waive him. But if i had to trade him, I would trade him for someone whos more aggressive, gets double digit rebounds, and block 3+ shots a game, likw Marcus Camby, who embarrased Yao. Yao cant do any of those and saturday night shows it. I dont have a clue why you guys wanna keep him. He wont get any better. This is as good as he'll ever get. He will always be Inconsistant. You cant improve that, and I dont think he ever will. Im glad that T-Mac finally spoke up about his ineffective play. Someone had to say something, and Im glad it was him. I just cant wait untill the day his contract runs out.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

you know what you bring shame to my viet heritage, by summing up your posts, you dont know much basketball at all.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly, I would waive him. But if i had to trade him, I would trade him for someone whos more aggressive, gets double digit rebounds, and block 3+ shots a game, likw Marcus Camby, who embarrased Yao. Yao cant do any of those and saturday night shows it. I dont have a clue why you guys wanna keep him. He wont get any better. This is as good as he'll ever get. He will always be Inconsistant. You cant improve that, and I dont think he ever will. Im glad that T-Mac finally spoke up about his ineffective play. Someone had to say something, and Im glad it was him. I just cant wait untill the day his contract runs out.


*edited*. Okay you hate yao so much it seems the guy *edited*!!!! Even if you think Yao is bench fodder, guess what 28 other teams dont think so, and many would trade their star player for him.

So you hate yao, but it seems like you hate the rockets also because rather than getting a star or even SUPERSTAR player for yao you would rather waive him???
think!!!!!!!!!!!

Do not insult other posters! -MB


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>On Thre3</b>!
> you know what you bring shame to my viet heritage, by summing up your posts, you dont know much basketball at all.


:laugh: 



> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> *edited*. Okay you hate yao so much it seems the guy *edited*!!!! Even if you think Yao is bench fodder, guess what 28 other teams dont think so, and many would trade their star player for him.
> 
> ...


Just put him on ignore like me, don't let an ignorant poster get on your nerves. And I came to the same *edited*conclusion myself.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

Houston's main problem on the offensive side in my opinion is SPACING!!! Something JVG doesnt have in his damn vocabulary. 

A big reason why Yao gets so many turnovers is well because he doesnt have the best hands in the world, but also the spacing between the entry passer and Yao is absolutly horrible. The entry passer passes it to yao, and then the entry passer runs towards the basket where yao is, which allows the entry passer's defender usually a short little pg to run around yao and swipe the ball away form him. 
Another spacing problem is JVG running pick and roll plays. WHy is T-mac double teamed like he MJ??? Well mainly because their is no damn SPACING!!! Why not double team the team's main offensive threat when the other rocket perimeter players are frerakin arms lengths away from T-mac!!!! I mean run some damn iso plays for the most offensivly talented player in the damn league. 

Plus T-mac, you know none of the rockets are dependable at the three. So when you have a lane to the bucket.. PLEASE dont dish it out every freakin time!!!!! I would rather you get fouled or make a two pt play rather than dishing it out to the team's less than dependable three pt shooters.

Plus another thing JVG needs to consider is the starting line up. Obviously Sura will start sooner than later, but their needs to be more of a change in the starting line-up. First Mo taylor isnt a starter. He is an ideal six man who creates mismatch problems with opposing teams bench pf's. He should be the instant offense off the bench. Plus Howard is a more consistant player, and the more consistant player should start since they play more minutes. 

And last but definitly not least, JJ is getting old. He is one hell of a mentor for the team but his time is almost up. In the last couple of games Boki showed me something. He is one HELL OF A SLASHER!! He just needed confidence. Plus it seems as if his jumper has steadily improved. He is young and thats what this starting line up needd, YOUNG PLAYERS!!! Boki provides us with a 3rd slasher (mcgrady, sura being the others). Now we dont have a all jump shooting starting line up anymore. Now our team doesnt live or die by the three because all three of our backcourt players can drive to the bucket, and i believe this is the other main problem with the offense, the team relies on the 3 WAY too much!!! 
yao
howard
nachbar
mcgrady
sura

now this is a TRUE starting line up!! A line up that doesnt depend on chucking up threes!!!! Now we can increase our chances going to the line for free throws. I seriously believe this will cure the Rockets' problems offensivly. We still dont have a defensive pf to get rebounds but this starting line up is way more efficient. The only problem is i dont thin JVG will ever start Nachbar. 

Plus now our bench is

Deke
mo taylor
JJ
pagent
Barret/ Lue

thats a decent bench, but not above average but alteast decent enough.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Howard isn't going to bring much more than Mo Taylor to the court. I would prefer the hustle and rebounding that Scott Padgett gives than Howard's 4 foot jump hooks.

Nachbar can get to the basket when there is an opening, but he really can't create a shot for himself or beat his man to the basket if isolated. He should be coming off the bench.

JJ hasn't gotten any worse, he is just getting alot of heat because McGrady and Yao aren't taking enough shots. We need him out on the court, especially when our big two are playing well. We can't expect this guy to put up big numbers when no one else on the team is performing.

As for the spacing, it's as simple as this: Unless the Rocket guards start hitting their jumpers and outside shots there is no reason for opposing teams not to pack into the paint.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Howard isn't going to bring much more than Mo Taylor to the court. I would prefer the hustle and rebounding that Scott Padgett gives than Howard's 4 foot jump hooks.
> 
> Nachbar can get to the basket when there is an opening, but he really can't create a shot for himself or beat his man to the basket if isolated. He should be coming off the bench.
> ...


no team in the league shoots as many threes than the rockets. thats a problem. WE need nachbar and sura to penatrate and draw fouls. we need to shoot less. this team isnt going to magically shoot consistant every game. Our gameplan is if we hit the three we win, if we dont we loose. That gameplan is going to get us at best a .500 team. Because they are not going shoot lights out every game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Problem with the Rockets is that they traded 3 starters or 1. They traded a superstar pg, a 2nd tier scorer and a legit NBA banger for a superstar wing player who hasn't won anything. 

Tmac is wrong for blaming Yao for his poor shooting thats the stupidest thing I've ever heard. His hesitance comes from trying to be too unselfish. Tmac ought to become the 1st option. 

He ought to play his own game and let Yao fit in. 

Yao isn't Shaq and he's been hyped to be Shaq's replacement as the league's dominant center. Yao isn't a dominant talent nor personality. 

The problem with the team is the other parts of the roster. They aren't that athletic at all and have too many players who dribble rather than cut and move and this stagnates ball movement as much as JVG offensive scheme. 

They need to trade Jimmy Jackson for a lesser younger role player call Philly and ask for Salmons or someone like that. 

Or dump JJ for a Chris Anderson package from the Hornets. 

The need to call Boston or the Bobcats and see if they would be willing to give up Eddie House for Mo Taylor or Juwan Howard in some sort of package. 

They need some youth and some wing athleticism. 

They need to look to sign Marcus Haislip as a wing who can run and create defensive intensity with his athleticism.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Problem with the Rockets is that they traded 3 starters or 1. They traded a superstar pg, a 2nd tier scorer and a legit NBA banger for a superstar wing player who hasn't won anything.


francis aint no superstar more like a very good player. And what exactly has francis won?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> no team in the league shoots as many threes than the rockets. thats a problem. WE need nachbar and sura to penatrate and draw fouls. we need to shoot less. this team isnt going to magically shoot consistant every game. Our gameplan is if we hit the three we win, if we dont we loose. That gameplan is going to get us at best a .500 team. Because they are not going shoot lights out every game.


Trust me, if we could get to the basket at will, we would. Sura and McGrady are our only legitimate penetrators... and when our guards don't hit their outside shots defenses pack in the paint which makes it harder to penetrate. Hence all the treys.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> The problem with the team is the other parts of the roster. They aren't that athletic at all and have too many players who dribble rather than cut and move and this stagnates ball movement as much as JVG offensive scheme.


That's one of our many pressing needs. But we've seen absolutely no effort of helping out Yao when he has the ball in the post from any player on the Rockets, which tells me that Gumby hasn't emphasized any movement. Jim Jackson and Tyronn Lue are very capable of cutting or rolling to the basket but you don't see it from them. And instead of setting a multitude of screens and letting Yao find an open player when doubled, the Rockets set one pick at the top of the key and expect their offense to come together from that.



> They need to trade Jimmy Jackson for a lesser younger role player call Philly and ask for Salmons or someone like that.
> 
> Or dump JJ for a Chris Anderson package from the Hornets.
> 
> ...


JVG has pretty much made it clear he is looking at other players already, but no one wants Taylor or Howard, and Jim Jackson is alot more valuable to this team than most people think. As for adding players, the Rockets do have quite a few cap eaters... Gaines, Weatherspoon, Howard and Taylor.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

How could people think that this trainwrecked threesome of a slow 7'5 player thats terribly inconsistent and run and gun wing player that blames everyone else for his short-comings yet has the potential to be the best in the game and an aging QB in the spot of a PG. Then as this threesoem could get anyworse the overly defensive minded coach with the worst balding head in the business walks in!!!! I knew this was a disaster from the begenning. It has potential but I think this ship is sinking folks.

Fact is Yao is to inconsistent and need to assert himself

Fact is McGrady need to be unleashed and to grow up

Fact is They need a PG

Fact is Jeff its time to let it go...just stop combing it over and just let it go.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Fact is Jeff its time to let it go...just stop combing it over and just let it go.


:laugh:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Honestly, I would waive him.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly, I would waive him. But if i had to trade him, I would trade him for someone whos more aggressive, gets double digit rebounds, and block 3+ shots a game, likw Marcus Camby, who embarrased Yao. Yao cant do any of those and saturday night shows it. I dont have a clue why you guys wanna keep him. He wont get any better. This is as good as he'll ever get. He will always be Inconsistant. You cant improve that, and I dont think he ever will. Im glad that T-Mac finally spoke up about his ineffective play. Someone had to say something, and Im glad it was him. I just cant wait untill the day his contract runs out.


Denver would trade Camby for Yao in a heart beat.

Waiving Yao?? Man, your knowledge of basketball is very limited my friend.

If Yao was offered to Raps for Vince Carter, they trade Vince without hesitation.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

wave ming?
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> *Honestly, I would waive him*. But if i had to trade him, I would trade him for someone whos more aggressive, gets double digit rebounds, and block 3+ shots a game, likw Marcus Camby, who embarrased Yao. Yao cant do any of those and saturday night shows it. I dont have a clue why you guys wanna keep him. He wont get any better. This is as good as he'll ever get. He will always be Inconsistant. You cant improve that, and I dont think he ever will. Im glad that T-Mac finally spoke up about his ineffective play. Someone had to say something, and Im glad it was him. I just cant wait untill the day his contract runs out.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!




rotflmao!:mrt:


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>On Thre3</b>!
> you know what you bring shame to my viet heritage, by summing up your posts, you dont know much basketball at all.


Why??? Cause I was tellin the truth. You dont know jack if you think Yao is the best player in the NBA,


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> wave ming?
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Fine! go ahead and keep an inconsistant, unagressive player, who averages less rebounds than LeBron James, and averages less blocks than Dwyane Wade. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> Why??? Cause I was tellin the truth. You dont know jack if you think Yao is the best player in the NBA,





Where did anyone say that Yao was the best player in the NBA?


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Fine! go ahead and keep an inconsistant, unagressive player, who averages less rebounds than LeBron James, and averages less blocks than Dwyane Wade. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Maybe the Rockets should get the 6 foot 3 Vietnamese CENTER who plays on the Viet national team and waive Yao


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems like everyone here is saying that, cause everyone here is standin up for him when im just tellin the truth


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Youre on my ignore list too, *edited*


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> Youre on my ignore list too, *edited*


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!



LMAO! Just because people are defending Yao doesn't mean they think he is the best player in the NBA.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

The Franchise03 has completely lost his intelligence and rationality. its quite funny.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Fine! go ahead and keep an inconsistant, unagressive player, who averages less rebounds than LeBron James, and averages less blocks than Dwyane Wade. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


we dont HAVE to keep him. We can trade him for a all-star while you could waive him and get nothing in return


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

double teams never stopped him from leading the league in scoring last year, now he wants to cry about it??


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> double teams never stopped him from leading the league in scoring last year, now he wants to cry about it??


this is a different double team. Its more like a trap on the 3 pt line corners. No player can do anything with that type of defense put on you. You have no where to go. WHat your going to dribble the ball under the guy's legs? Its those dumb *** picks at the top of the 3pt line that have no freakin use.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> It seems like everyone here is saying that, cause everyone here is standin up for him when im just tellin the truth


ppl standing up for him don't think he is the best player in the NBA,they stand up for him just cuz u think he is the worst player in the NBA.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> Youre on my ignore list too, *edited*


 I don't know why but I can't stop laughing


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I can't stop laughing


lol...
franchise 03, the point of ignoring someone is not to respond to their posts...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

McGrady doesn't blame JVG. He said so on the news today.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> McGrady doesn't blame JVG. He said so on the news today.


players do not blame coaches unless they are severe head cases. Mcgrady isnt and isnt going to cause a whole NEW problem with mcgrady and JVG just like the relationship that francis and JVG had.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> this is a different double team. Its more like a trap on the 3 pt line corners. No player can do anything with that type of defense put on you. You have no where to go. WHat your going to dribble the ball under the guy's legs? Its those dumb *** picks at the top of the 3pt line that have no freakin use.


what are you talking about?? if he was getting trapped at the 3 pt line then how does that explain the missing shots? that should mean he's not even taking any shots.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> what are you talking about?? if he was getting trapped at the 3 pt line then how does that explain the missing shots? that should mean he's not even taking any shots.


Hey troll, I have a bright idea, try watching some Rocket games before you come to your conclusions


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> what are you talking about?? if he was getting trapped at the 3 pt line then how does that explain the missing shots? that should mean he's not even taking any shots.


hey genius... look at his previous game shot attemps... ya last game... 12 attemps.


----------

